# 50-year old primers



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Got over 13,000 Remington small and large pistol primers in a trade. The labels are the same as 1946-1960 Remington ammo boxes*, making the primers at least 50 years old. Most of the 100-count boxes and 1000-count sleeves are unopened. I located the oldest, grungiest, and already opened box of small pistol primers and loaded up some 38 Special DEWC loads using Bullseye power. Basically I was doing a qualitative test/did they go boom or not. All 18 went off just like the same loads with recent Remington primers. In fact the old primer loads generated 9fps more muzzle velocity than my control loads/same case, bullet, powder, recent Remington primer (750 vs 741). Old primers have two-leg anvils otherwise look just like recent Remington production, and old boxes have wooden trays.
* See http://cartridgecollectors.org/daterem/remdates.pdf


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm using primers over 25 years old no problems. It's a bit tough seeing the old price stamps on the boxes and then seeing the new price tags at the store  .


----------

